# 12v Vacuum pump



## Mark123 (Mar 29, 2014)

Has anyone ever used a 12v vacuum pump to make a wine pump. I've attached an ebay link below. The pump draws about 20hg so I'm there's enough pressure. Just not sure how long it will last. Any thoughts ?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-DC12V-65...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338153c4cc&_uhb=1


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Mark123 (Mar 29, 2014)

A YouTube link of a guy testing a similar pumps capabilities.

[ame]http://youtu.be/TRRK3ojaxoI[/ame]



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 29, 2014)

Mark 
It might work - but the LPM is extremely low - therefore it will take a long time to do a transfer and you will not be able to remove any CO2 as well.


----------



## Mark123 (Mar 29, 2014)

Any suggestions for pump that might work. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 29, 2014)

Mark - 
Sorry I am a little bias as I am the owner of the Allinonewinepump 

We do deliver to Canada as well as UK


----------



## bkisel (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like you'd want to run maybe 3 in series to get the job done quickly and efficiently.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 29, 2014)

bkisel said:


> Looks like you'd want to run maybe 3 in series to get the job done quickly and efficiently.



Bill - That is still only 6 LPM total combined - still extremely low - but it will transfer, like I mentioned above - it just wont remove CO2 and there will be more wine to air contact also


----------



## Mark123 (Mar 29, 2014)

Vacuumpumpman

I knew who you were and you may get my business yet. Clearly my plan to get you to reveal which pump you use has failed. When I was on your site yesterday it looked like it was going to charge me $15 for shipping. Are shipping costs the same for Canada ?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 29, 2014)

Mark123 said:


> Vacuumpumpman
> 
> I knew who you were and you may get my business yet. Clearly my plan to get you to reveal which pump you use has failed. When I was on your site yesterday it looked like it was going to charge me $15 for shipping. Are shipping costs the same for Canada ?
> 
> ...



I am going to PM you - Directly


----------

